# HELP....We've been evicted!!



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello all,
I don't post very often, but I'm in deep doo doo.

We have, for the past four years, kept out 27ft Burstner 747 in a storage yard 3 miles from out house (£500pa). We use it every other weekend in the winter and every weekend in the summer (+long holidays). Last Wednesday night I received a phone call to say Birmingham Caravan Storage had gone into receivership and the van had to be removed. So since last Thursday I have had to camp in Malvern (Me, 2 dogs and a cockatiel!) . We have telephoned all the surrounding Cassoa storage yards in a 50mile radius. We have done 300miles to look at the "space available" and none of the 3 spaces have been large enough to fit us in / or have very lapse security (one gold site even left the gates open all day!). One site even put the cost up to £750 when we turned up and sold cars from the storage yard. 400 vans have had to find a new home and I was nearly last to be told, coupled with the van size and I'm stuck.

Sorry for the long post, but I'm not very happy at the moment.
My choices seem to be :
1) Look for storage further afield (but we would probably not use the van very much and end up selling!)

2) Sell the van

3) Stuff this rotten country and go somewhere warm.

Has anyone got any better advice please ?


Neil


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

pay a local farmer some rent and erect a compound?> 

sorry not brilliant but you never know..

good luck..

storage here but I am 120 miles away 

John


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yup! Ask farmers. That's what I did  

Sorry to hear of your plight.

Ian
Three Green


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oops  Hav  e you tried the people next to the HalfwayHouse in Bastonford and if they can't help, then they probably know where you could try.RSM motors in Spring lane are into MH's 01684562121. Also,Bennets 01905423439. PM me if you need a hand i'm in Malvern. H


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Agreed - try a local farmer. In our area they were given grants to erect barns (without needing planning permission). With the move to more set-aside (I know it's not called that any more!) the barns are sometime bigger than required. Since they contain very expensive farming machinery they tend to be very secure indeed. Farmers are also being encouraged to diversify, so you could start a local trend.
One local farmer offered me reasonably secure outside storage next to his house alongside trailer vans for £200 p.a., though this was for a 6m motorhome.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi, if Shrewsbury is within the distance that you consider reasonable, i suggest you contact member "peterandirene" who store theirs locally.see if there is room at that place. also look in the magazines and have you asked any of the clubs for help.
hope you find somewhere quickly.

cabby


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

400 vans @ £500 pa = £200,000

The old storage site may be closing down, but some enterprising landowner is going to diversify.

Can't believe the new owners of the land want to turn away all that revenue, even to sell for building.

Go visit local farmers, and explain the situation, to help them see the potential.

You might have to settle for less site security, and supplement your own (alarm + active tracker?)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

choice 3 8)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Three
3
Three is a magic number!!!


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

if you are not near farms you could always ask ppl in the motortrade. those that fix up and sell autos. they usually have space for the loads of cars lying around. and some have undercover.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Have you tried Ridgeway Farm - Malvern or the CC Site at Blackmore. Ours is there but I don't know if there any more places.

Try Longacres in Evesham on 01386 442575 and ask for Sandra.
Good Luck


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

its a no brainer........ 3


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Neil

Got a PM which may help

Chris


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
You are in halesowen
Is Birmingam Caravan Storage the one in halesowen.

If not there is a caravan storage place near you. Its by makro in Pitcairn Drive. I dont know the name of it but they seel and store caravans and campers there.

Give me a pm if you need any details


The other thing to try is see if someone who had a drive big enough to take your van will have it on there for a fee. You have to be cautious but this would be a short term stop gap.
Phill


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Sell up and head for the sun I have, well almost.

Wobby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

There is a 'gold' level storage between Wrexham & Ellesmere but its some distance from you - £400 per year under cover / £300 in outside storage area with all the caravans - PM me if you want more info
vic


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

land can be soooo valueable hey?


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Storage facilities at Blackmore...www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk
viator


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

The CASSOA gold site a Bramcote Mains, Bulkington (close to M6, Coventry) told me they are extending their site 'January 2008'. I think some work has taken place over the last couple of weeks but I have no idea when the places will be availble. They are operating a waiting list. Not an emmediate solution I know. Also, if you are desperate you could try and get a good deal on a local caravan site until something else becomes available - more expensive than a farmer!!!!


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies / PM's so far. 

The Caravan Club storage sites (blackmore / Chapel Lane) are full. They won't even add me to the already large waiting lists. I 'm waiting for the C & CC to get back to me.

The site near Makro Halesowen won't take longer than 24ft and they are packed like sardines amongst burger vans. I have tried all the local 
Cassoa sites. 

I'll try the numbers people have given me, but am cautious about taking out a 12mth contract (which most seem to want) as I feel having to travel a long distance to/from the van will stop us using it.

I would like to go with option 3 also, but my wife still works. 

How would I go about finding local farmers with hardstanding?? Are they in the Yellow Pages? 


At least the dogs are enjoying their extended holiday with the extra walks they are getting.



Neil


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*sell it*

Down size. and put it on your own patch. Whats not being able to store your van got to do with uk ltd. Its not a rotten country,selling up and moving to the sun wont solve your van problem will it . Say your sorry to all the good British people?.


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

Hi We have a local storage company ( very secure) cameras ect in Stoke on Trent about 40 miles from you on the M6 . Pm me for more info I now he has just developed the site again .Takes M/h and caravans.
Andrew

http://www.davidsmithson.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*evicted*

friend across road has big drive,i could always ask?About 20 min from you.Bloxwich,near juction 10 m6.i would let you use my drive but already full im afraid.personelly if your in a position to do so then it has to be option 3.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Storage*

Hi

Option three, but on a serious note....

Is there a local campsite that could assist? Advse them it is short term etc until you find somewhere else. Could they store it for you?

Next option - a caravan dealer. Some do offer storage. Worth all options.

Russell


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: sell it*



silversurfa said:


> Down size. and put it on your own patch. Whats not being able to store your van got to do with uk ltd. Its not a rotten country,selling up and moving to the sun wont solve your van problem will it . Say your sorry to all the good British people?.


I must admit when i saw that option i thought yes it sound ok. 
My mate sold up in august with the intention of moving to france. He had been planning it for about 2 yrs. Anyway they are still living in thier van and have given up the france idea anf are now loking at britain again.
Its my fault as i reminded them that all their freinds were here. They got no kids.
The sun may be ok for a bit but as others have said you have to be realistic.

Farmers are listed in yellow pages or yell.com. I use them all the time for finding land to metal detect on.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Neil,

I have had the same problem. Being West from London creates an enormous problem. I have knocked on farmers doors,( to the great shame of my 12 year old shouting at me : Mum, you can't do that but I did  ). Cheeky but nice came to my mind but it did not help me.
I wish you good luck.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

How attached are you to your van? If you wouldn't mind a change put your van with a dealer who does sales on a commision basis, pitch your price at top money, and sit back till you have sorted out a permanent solution, or you have a buyer.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I had a similar prob when we bought the RV. I ended up approaching a local recovery firm, as they had a massive yard with what seemed like plenty of spare room. He was quite happy for me to park up in the yard and doesn't charge me a lot of money. Also, there is always people about and the yard owner lives in the house attached to the yard. The recovery lads and yard owner keep an eye on the RV, they have a soft spot for it... I came late one night in my mates car to get something out the RV and they came over to investigate, they didn't realise it was me. Its been there a year now with no problems and I have 24hr access.


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello all,
Thanks again for the help. We are going to look at one of the suggestions tomorrow, fingers crossed that its big enough and accessible. Not the best location but beggers can't be choosers and at least it will allow me to go home (if my wife will let me!!)

Regards,
Neil


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

The [email protected] site in Clent Hills store MH only up the road from you.

Aido


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Sorted!!*

Hello all,
Just an update to say that we have found a storage site. Even better news, my wife has allowed me to come home.... she is now going to decide if I can stay!!!! Thanks again for all your help.

Have a nice day,
Neil


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well done...excellent news....not so good for the wife though!! :wink: :wink: 
Annie


----------

